# drugs



## wednesday (Oct 15, 2008)

hey i have derealization/depersonization
ive had it since i was about 13 and im almost 19
in the past ive smoked marijuana and done ecstacy
(i dont anymore)
but id do it with my friends
and have WAY worse trips than them
because i already feel like im stuck in a high..you know?
so when i did them i felt CRAZY, INTENSE highs... like horrible experiences
felt like i was going to die, praying that id be okay and crying and stuff
=[
can anyone relate to this?
does this have anything to do with my disorder?


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

Hi wednesday (are you gonna change your name tommorrow?  ) Welcome on this forum  
Good that you stay of the dope, did you get dp from that also?
I can relate to the feeling like going to die, praying that id be okay and crying and stuff but not because of drugs (at least not that i know  ) just because of very worse dp. So i think it has to do with your disorder that you felt it all intenser.


----------



## Hazey (Jan 1, 2009)

My DP started the day I overdosed on Ecstasy, so I can relate. I happened to be smoking alot of weed that day, too. Well, that night. After that, things changed. I was okay for a few years, it came back.

You're not alone. Don't forget that.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Lotta of acid. Worst trip I had, I walked around NYC for a few hours giving away all my worldly possessions, convinced that I was the Messiah trapped in purgatory because I had gotten bored. I kept talking to the sky, asking to be let out, having strange visions. Considered running in front of a bus. I can relate.


----------



## lucid (Jan 29, 2009)

last saturday i took 5 x tabs all at once mixed with weed and lots of beer. at first everything was ok i kinda did not feel anything and i was like this pills are a shit. the hours were passing and nothing. at the end my friend was bored and i wanna get out of the party cause everyone was dancing and cheery and i was almost falling asleep in a stair when i got out booooooooom the 5 pills kicked in all at once just when i was getting out i was almost fainting and i could not feel my head people voices were far away and i was like flouting i had a major panic attack and i ended up in a emergency room telling a nurse that i was going crazy. at 4 in the morning i did not have any money with me nether my insurance card so they couldn't help it at all i had to drink 2 bottles of milk eat 1 pack of hard candy and eat 7 bananas for the trip to wear off. i got to my house at 2 pm. next day :| so yeah i kinda know what it is like. and i do not even wanna tell you about my major magic mushroom bad trip :? just stop taking substances for 4 months at least. and if you want start over again do it. thats what i am trying to do now


----------



## angeldiana4 (Apr 9, 2009)

drug recovery tips :-
1. Law of Addiction - Administration of a drug to an addict will cause re-establishment of
chemical dependence upon the addictive substance. Fully accept chemical dependency.
Nicotine addiction is as real and permanent as alcoholism. There is no such thing as just one.

2. Measure Victory One Day at a Time - Forget about quitting "forever." It's the biggest
psychological bite imaginable. Instead, adopt a do-able ?one day at a time" recovery philosophy.

3. Record Your Motivations - Once in the heat of battle it's normal to forget the reasons that
motivated us to begin this journey home. Write yourself a reminder letter and carry it with you.

4. Do Not Skip Meals - Each puff of nicotine was our spoon pumping stored fats and sugars
into our bloodstream. Why add hunger craves to nicotine craves . Eat little, healthy and often.

5. Three Days of Natural Juices - If your health permits and non-diabetic, consider drinking
plenty of acidic fruit juice the first three days. Cranberry is excellent.

6. Quitting for Others ? We cannot quit for others. It must be our gift to us. Quitting for others
creates a natural sense of self deprivation that will eat away at you and is a recipe for relapse.

7. Attitude - A positive attitude is important. Our subconscious is listening. Think positively.

8. Get Rid of All Nicotine - Keeping a stash handy is asking for relapse. Build in time delay.

9. Caffeine/Nicotine Interaction - Nicotine doubles the rate by which the body depletes
caffeine. Consider a caffeine reduction of up to one-half if troubled by anxieties or poor sleeping.

10. Aggressively Extinguish Nicotine Use Cues - Most use cues are extinguished by a single
encounter during which the subconscious fails to receive the expected result ? nicotine.
Subconsciously triggered craves peak in intensity within three minutes. Cessation time
distortion may make the minutes feel like hours. Keep a clock handy to maintain honest
perspective. Take back your life one cue at a time!

11. Crave Coping Techniques - One coping method is to practice slow deep breathing while
clearing your mind of all needless chatter by focusing on your favorite person, place or thing.
Another exercise is to say your ABCs while associating each letter with your favorite food,
person or place. For example, the letter "A" is for grandma's hot apple pie. "B" is for warm
buttered biscuits. I think you'll find that you'll never make it to the challenging letter Q before the
episode peaks in intensity and victory is yours. Try embracing a crave episode by mentally
reaching out inside your mind. A crave cannot cut us, burn us or make us bleed. Be brave just
once. In your mind, wrap your arms around the crave's anxiety energy and then sense as it slowly
fizzles and dies while in your embrace. Yes, another use cue bites the dust and victory is yours!

12. Alcohol Use - Alcohol is associated with 50% of all relapses. Be extremely careful with
early alcohol use during. Get your recovery legs under you first. Once ready, consider drinking at
home first without nicotine around, going out with friends but refraining from drinking during
the first outing, or spacing drinks further apart or drinking water or juice between drinks. Have
an escape plan and a backup, and be fully prepared to use both.

13. Avoid Crutches - A crutch is any form of reliance that you lean upon so heavily in
supporting your recovery that if quickly removed would likely result in relapse.

14. No Legitimate Excuse for Relapse - Recognize that using nicotine cannot solve any crisis.
Fully accept the fact that there is absolutely no legitimate excuse for relapse, including an auto
accident, financial crisis, the end of a relationship, job loss, a terrorist attack, a hurricane, the
birth of a baby, falling stocks, or the eventual inevitable death of those we love most.

15. Reward Yourself - Consider using some of the money you save to be nice to you. You've
earned it! Remember, with drug addiction there's no such thing as just one.

16. Just One Rule - There is only one rule which if followed provides a 100% guarantee of
success: no nicotine today!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Lotta of acid. Worst trip I had, I walked around NYC for a few hours giving away all my worldly possessions, convinced that I was the Messiah trapped in purgatory because I had gotten bored. I kept talking to the sky, asking to be let out, having strange visions. Considered running in front of a bus. I can relate.


Is this why you chose "egodeath" as your forum name?


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Lotta of acid. Worst trip I had, I walked around NYC for a few hours giving away all my worldly possessions, convinced that I was the Messiah trapped in purgatory because I had gotten bored. I kept talking to the sky, asking to be let out, having strange visions. Considered running in front of a bus. I can relate.


I don't think i would ever recover from this. You're a much braver man than me, my friend.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Matt210 said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Lotta of acid. Worst trip I had, I walked around NYC for a few hours giving away all my worldly possessions, convinced that I was the Messiah trapped in purgatory because I had gotten bored. I kept talking to the sky, asking to be let out, having strange visions. Considered running in front of a bus. I can relate.
> ...


And my friend wants to do acid. I keep trying to warn him.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Matt210 said:
> 
> 
> > egodeath said:
> ...


Once is probably alright. This was maybe my 20th trip. And I was taking ungodly doses.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Once is probably alright. This was maybe my 20th trip. And I was taking ungodly doses.


Once is probably alright? Is it addictive? Would I be a fool to try this since I've just recovered from DP?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Once is probably alright. This was maybe my 20th trip. And I was taking ungodly doses.
> ...


LSD is the least addictive and least neurotoxic illegal drug. In my experience, LSD would be horrible for DP, but since you've been eating psilocybin like a fiend and have been fine, I can't say what kind of effect it would have on you.


----------



## Matt210 (Aug 15, 2004)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > egodeath said:
> ...


This is correct, but it is also perhaps the one with the most ability to mess you up - perhaps even on a permanent basis. Coming to this site I seem to hear horror stories about all drugs, but in the general population I have been exposed to (friends, acquaintances, class mates, etc.) the only drug I have heard people truly regretting on a daily basis after taking it was LSD. For that reason i'd warn against it.

However, as always it is up to you. Its true that if you think your use of Mushrooms really doesn't affect you negatively than perhaps you could escape unscathed.

Just my personal opinion, if you don't me playing 'Mom' for a minute, but don't mess around with drugs Jesse! You have the gift of feeling a ton better lately, don't gamble with it. Either way - be safe!


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Yeah I've decided not to mess with LSD. I am going to get some legal shrooms though


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Yeah I've decided not to mess with LSD. I am going to get some legal shrooms though


Legal shrooms? Psilocybin or other?


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Yeah I've decided not to mess with LSD. I am going to get some legal shrooms though


Legal shrooms? Psilocybin or other?


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

egodeath said:


> Conjurus said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I've decided not to mess with LSD. I am going to get some legal shrooms though
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fly_mushroom - 40$ an ounce. (probably so cheap because they're not that well known)

"main psychoactive constituent" is muscimol.

Pretty sure any shrooms with Psilocybin in them are illegal.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> egodeath said:
> 
> 
> > Conjurus said:
> ...


That's what I was afraid of. Be careful with those. They are pretty toxic. In high quantities they can necessitate a trip to the emergency room and in any quantity they'll make you feel pretty lousy.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Thx for the warning. I've done a bit of research on them and yeah they are poisonous so you have to be careful with how many you eat. I've read that if you don't eat enough you won't get any of the good effects and if you eat too much, well it can be bad, so you've got to take the right amount, but yes nearly any dose will make you feel nauseated.

I've also read though that eating the correct amount in intervals over a certain period of time, while smoking weed at each interval as well, can reduce all of the negative effects and amplify all the good effects. So if done right it can be very pleasant. I'll let you know what my experience is like.

I've read several good stories about it and it doesnt sound like the same kind of trip you'd get from psilocybin, but it still sounds worth a try for what you can get out of it.


----------



## egodeath (Oct 27, 2008)

Conjurus said:


> Thx for the warning. I've done a bit of research on them and yeah they are poisonous so you have to be careful with how many you eat. I've read that if you don't eat enough you won't get any of the good effects and if you eat too much, well it can be bad, so you've got to take the right amount, but yes nearly any dose will make you feel nauseated.
> 
> I've also read though that eating the correct amount in intervals over a certain period of time, while smoking weed at each interval as well, can reduce all of the negative effects and amplify all the good effects. So if done right it can be very pleasant. I'll let you know what my experience is like.
> 
> I've read several good stories about it and it doesnt sound like the same kind of trip you'd get from psilocybin, but it still sounds worth a try for what you can get out of it.


Alright man, let me know. I'm sworn off psychedelics, but I always love to hear stories. Let me know; PM if you don't want _everyone_ to know.


----------



## Conjurus (Oct 25, 2008)

Sure, whatever happens I'll let ya know how it goes.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2009)

Bad idea...what more can I say....You shouldn't do it.....


----------



## comfortably numb (Mar 6, 2006)

Amanitas are very iffy and you could spend the night throwing your guts up for hours on end if you take too much or if they don't agree with you. I havent taken them yet but i may get some fly agarics when the season comes up if for no other reason then to say ive tried them. Ive known 2 people who have tried them one had a really good trip the other puked for a few hours straight. He said he had never been so sick in his life. So i think i will take a OTC anti-nausea drug before i take them if i do decide to ever give them a go. There effects are nothing like psilocybin mushrooms by the way.

Just because something is legal does not make it anymore safe then any illegal drug. Alcohol is legal yet it is quite neurotoxic and causes more harm then any illegal drug yet cannabis, LSD, psilocybin and MDMA are illegal. That does not make any sense so you can't go by that.

Datura is also legal and some dumb bastards completely mess themselves up every year by taking a trip on it. If you don't end up in the morgue after tripping on datura then you will likely end up in the psych ward pumped full of anti-psychotics. Most people who try it never seem to be the same after taking it. It's legal because it grows everywhere and only really dumb people are fool hardy enough to try it.

LSD is very similar in structure to psilocybin and the effects are much alike according to what ive heard people say. I havent tried LSD strangely enough  . LSD is longer lasting, somewhat smoother and less visual apparently. I know from my 50 some odd shroom trips that they can be pretty rough as the come up is intense and they are very visual in hugh doses.

But everyone reacts differently to every drug. Keep that in mind if you decide to try anything.


----------

